# Chet Womach, professional dog trainer?



## Bama4us

Does anyone have any knowledge of this guys training course? I ran across an add for it the other day. Sounded like a good training program.

TheDogTrainingSecret: Free Dog Obedience Training Tips


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Found this about him:

Ripoff Report: Chat Womach The Dog Training Secret.com Bogus Dog training scam, Internet

Looks like he trains birds..

123people result forhttp://www.birdtricks.com/ChetWomach.html

Though it's not explained on his site what he DOES do (goes on and on about what he doesn't though) this has more info, seems like the positive treat based training many of us are using:

The Permission Paradox: Dog Training Tips - The Three Dog Blog (read it or get licked)! | Dog Time - Dog Blog Network


----------



## Bama4us

Wow, very informative. Added the ripoff report site to my bookmarks for future use. Guess I'll stick with Leerburg, the Huntsville Obedience Training Club, and of course, info from this board for our training needs! Thanks!


----------



## PawlmettoLove

Thank you so much for this info! I too was reeled in by this ad, so glad I didn't buy. I hired Bark Busters instead and I hoping for good results. My GSD has snapped at a child that freaked him out and at a power walker that I guess seemed menacing?? Both incidents in a 2 week time period. I am desperate for help! I know he is a good dog..i adopted him from a rescue and hope to turn him into a less fearful/nervous dog.


----------



## Meme234

How did the training go?



PawlmettoLove said:


> Thank you so much for this info! I too was reeled in by this ad, so glad I didn't buy. I hired Bark Busters instead and I hoping for good results. My GSD has snapped at a child that freaked him out and at a power walker that I guess seemed menacing?? Both incidents in a 2 week time period. I am desperate for help! I know he is a good dog..i adopted him from a rescue and hope to turn him into a less fearful/nervous dog.


----------



## Gwyllgi

Thread is from 2010 and the OP has not been active on these forums since 2014. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

